

Twenty Dying Technologies - MykalM
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/10/10/1021_dying_tech/index.htm?chan=rss_topSlideShows_ssi_5

======
jusob
A lot of BS. This article is more about things that will start dying in 10-20
years, but are still very much used right now: Blu-Ray, credit card,
combustible engines, etc. Not worth reading.

------
moe
Sigh. Why do they pit e-readers against tablets all the time. They're not in
the same game. Tablets are multi-purpose entertainment devices. E-Readers are
mobile books.

Anyone who to lumps them together has never tried to read an entire book on
one of those low-res TFT or Amoled displays.

------
MoreMoschops
The combustion engine isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Vast areas of the
earth have people who need to drive but no serious and reliable electrical
distribution infrastructure. The sheer inherent reliability of petrol as a
fuel - you can carry it, store it, put it in a bucket, leave it sealed up for
a year, bake it (be careful doing this one!), freeze it and still rely on it -
means we'll still be making combustion engines for a long time to come.
Granted, people in advanced countries who will rarely travel outside the
electrical distribution network can switch to electric cars, but even there,
petrol engines will stick around as emergency vehicles.

------
klagan
Games consoles? E-Readers? USB keys? WTF? Apple have turned things around for
the usb key for a start. Tablets and e-readers are not the same market.
e-readers are far superior to tablets for reading.....this article was
nonsense written to fill space...much like my post :)

------
yankeeracer73
I just bought a new landline phone for my home office. I know I'm way in the
minority, but I still feel the call quality is far superior to my cell phone,
skype or anything else they mention.

------
ayb
I really dislike having to click "next" 19 times to see a list of 20 items.

~~~
FluidDjango
Ah, well... it's understandable when you realize that businessweek is seeking
entry to the "dying technology" list...

Presumably they think that aggravating their readers they'll be able to hasten
their suicide. I support that ambition for all such user-hostile practitioners
of 'journalism.'

------
InclinedPlane
A bunch of futurism infected guesses likely to be about as accurate as a
random collection (a lot of technologies will be obsolete in the next few
decades).

Edit: think about all of the many technologies that are still more than a
little popular despite good "objective" reasons why they should be completely
obsolete. The violin is 5 centuries old. The fountain pen is similarly
ancient. The bicycle is a century and a half old. The ax dates from neolithic
times. All have been improved and evolved over time, and their popularity has
waxed and waned as their competitors have come and gone, or stayed, but they
are still with us.

~~~
InclinedPlane
P.S. You'll notice a glaring omission in the form of traditional magazines and
newspapers, which are already dying today. Perhaps that hits a bit too close
to home for business-week though.

